# Help Shut down wolfhaven spirit of the past



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, I signed the petition "Shut down Wolfhaven!". I'm asking you to sign this petition to help us reach our goal of 1,000 signatures. I care deeply about this cause, and I hope you will support our efforts. 
This is about the lady who claims to be selling pure wolves when her animals are lucky to have any wolf content at all in them. These are husky, malamute, shepard mixes. Tells some of the most outlandish stuff like swears wolves are felines. Has dozens and dozens of animals together, theres no telling who the sires of any pups are, if you look threw all her pics carefully you will see where some are chained, and some have bones showing. She is accepting $1,500 from uneducated people who do not know what a real wolfdog looks like
This is her site http://wolfhavenspiritofthepast.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=3398437
http://wolfhavenspiritofthepast.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=9219204
Look at this trash in this pic
http://wolfhavenspiritofthepast.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=12449850

Below is the link to the petition
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/shut-down-wolfhaven


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ugh, that's just... gross. So much trash everywhere.

I also like how they have Mexican Grey wolves listed as the biggest of them all.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

What a mess. Here is PA there are specific guidelines for enclosures for wolf hiybrid. You have to follow the same standard as zoos which IMO is the only safe way to keep high content wolf hybrids. 

Signed.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes in Pa i know you do, they make you get a permit for them there.

Here in Va. in my city we also have minimum requirements to meet if you have them. I've had the AC out at my place before checking it out.

But wether it be a wolfdog or doggie dog, no animal deserves that mess.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a quote from their site:



> The wolf is the lion of the North. They are called that because they are descendants from the same lineage as lions.
> Their eyes are that of a lion brown color and a thick mane runs around their neck and down their back. Females have shorter hair than males.


Are they serious?? This is beyond ridiculous!!

I signed the petition too.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Unfortunately yes she is being serious. Hundreds of people have tried to talk to this woman before, she has told lies so much that she has started to believe them all.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

That is really quite sad. Those poor animals. I hope that they get shut down soon.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> Colors
> 
> I have been working with wolves my entire life and believe with that experience I have found there are no full wolves that are solid black. To get solid black or white you would have to mix dog with the wolf.





> The arctic is the largest, is black or red with white markings, a narrower head and muzzle.
> 
> 
> If you mix two or more types together you will get different sizes and colors and they will not look like they should look.




Apparently wolves are hypoallergenic too. *facepalm*

Genetics... not a strong point either, is it?



> It is impossible to get a wolf
> 
> to be 98%, (you technically could only get 25%,
> 
> ...





> Remember though, I am talking about real
> 
> wolves not dog mixes or a wolf from a
> 
> ...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

drrrrr...thats all I have to say about this! Bloody tripe of a woman. I had to search for Board appropriate language there. UGH it just makes me sick!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay I *may* be having too much fun with this but I literally cracked up at this:



> Our goal is
> 
> to make sure that we know when a person
> 
> ...


No wolves for Jewish people then?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

_I have to put down 98%, but if you know any thing about percentages, 98% is very close to the real thange *it is all in how you raze them
*_

Assuming "raze" means "raise", this is one of the most dangerous statements I've ever read on the subject of ANYTHING canine. UGH...


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I have no words- poor animals.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok i know nothing about wolves or wolf dogs, but on her site it sasys they can weight between 90-400lbs is that true? She also states they have a lifespan of 25+ years?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know the largest wolf recorded was under 200 lbs, i'd have to look it up to be sure, and the oldest i believe was 20


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

***signed***


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I only made it past the first paragraph of the "facts and tidbits" page before I started rolling my eyes. *sigh*

SIGNED!!


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

> When you hear of a wolf being aggressive, it is more than likely mixed with a dog. When you mix a wolf with a dog you pass on the aggressive traits, brain imbalance and the health problems of a dog.


eh?

and this one takes the cake...


> Wolves and wolf-high breed’s or dog mixes are
> 
> as different as night and day. Dogs are canines
> 
> and wolves are felines.


signed the petition, and am cracking up at some of the things this person made up!!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

I signed too - some of those poor animals are just a bag of bones.


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Okay I *may* be having too much fun with this but I literally cracked up at this:
> 
> 
> 
> No wolves for Jewish people then?


Ok that made me LOL. Really.


----------



## snark (Apr 25, 2010)

She's looney tunes! And the people who buy her drivel (and dogs) are dumber than a box of rocks... Poor animals! 

Signed!


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

I actually read over the whole site and it seems like it was written by a little kid. I know if that was what i did i would use spell check on my site and it would probably be a little more professional. I also did some of my own research about wolf dogs since i had no idea about them and boy...she seems crazy.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely horrid. Signed.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow.

Signed.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

My SO called her and she really is that crazy!!!!! She honest to God believes everything she is saying. She is nuts.

She said

1. Their noses are pointed down so they don't drown
2. They can grow multiple sets of teeth
3. They have retractable claws
4. She said dogs come from dingos
5. The mexican wolf has coyote mixed in because the gov. did it
6. She can't remember the one site that said they are felines but a site did say it.
7. They have the eyes of a crocodile, the nose of a bear, and a ferret face.
8. Her dogs don't look like wolves because her's don't have coyote mixed in. 
9. A firend of hers has hunting dogs that she has to retrain every week but wolves learn stuff the first time you show them.
10. She "runs" the worms out of all of her dogs. 
11. Oh she got her dogs from a gov. program to bring back the mexican wolf. She says they just gave them to her.
12. She gives them cat shots because when she gave her first three litters dog shots they all died. 


I had to sit outside while he was talking to her because I would have lost it on her. I'm very shocked he didn't laugh while talking to her. She said so much crazy stuff that he can't remember it all right now, but if he does I will post more. She also said to look up the genealogy to see they are cats. 

Oh and he told her if everything she is saying is true then she needs to call national geographic and get them out there because she has million dollar "cats".


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow...That's all I can say. Wow.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, and he was very nice to her. He just had to see if that was real because he just couldn't believe someone is really that dumb.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Someones already went and made a video about them on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IvINhq_xQM


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That woman is almost right in her statement that dogs come from cats.

"Zoologists currently divide carnivorous animals into two groups, or sub-orders. First there are the land-dwelling fissipedes that have independent toes and can walk easily on land. Then there are the aquatic pinnipedes, seals and sea lions, for example, whose limbs have evolved to become flippers for swimming in water.

Dogs and cats are members of the family Cynofelidae, which is one of the members of the Arctoidae superfamily, which also includes the weasels, racoons, pandas, bears, civets and hyenas. Dogs are classified in the Canidae family whilst cats are placed in the family Felidae.

The oldest Canidae fossils date back to almost 40 million years ago, where dog-like mammals probably roamed the Earth in the Eocene period. The fossils were found in America and zoologists who have studied them speculate that dogs have spread out from North America towards South America and through the Bering Strait to Eurasia (now Europe). The fissipedes are split into three superfamilies: the Artctoidae, the Herpestidae and the Cynofedidae. The Arctoidae is made up of four families, the Mustelidae (weasels), the Procyonidae (racoons), the Ailuridae (pandas) and the Ursidae (bears). The Herpestidae has three families, the Viverridae (civets and mongoose), *the Protelidae (wolves)* and the Hyaenidae (hyenas). The last superfamily, the Cynofelidae has just two families, the Canidae (dogs) and the Felidae (cats)."

Hope this helps to shed some light on her "logic".


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Dog_Shrink said:


> That woman is almost right in her statement that dogs comefrom cats.
> 
> "Zoologists currently divide carnivorous animals into two groups, or sub-orders. First there are the land-dwelling fissipedes that have independent toes and can walk easily on land. Then there are the aquatic pinnipedes, seals and sea lions, for example, whose limbs have evolved to become flippers for swimming in water.
> 
> ...


Source?

Protelinae = Aardwolves (and the like)

Protelidae isn't even in use anymore, I don't believe.

Wolf wolves are in canidae. So I'm not seeing any where where she is almost right at all.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Source?
> 
> Protelinae = Aardwolves (and the like)
> 
> ...


I think gist was that canidae and felidae have a common ancestor. And somehow this crazy person perceived that somehow to mean wolves came from felines.

BTW if you want to see the facilities, here's a a google maps link.. The google street view car evidently drove right by it.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=726+N...=K-xHDQmnhVPh3-iCX4jqww&cbp=12,170.35,,0,7.61


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It is a prehistoric relationship that the 2 species developed from 1 ancestorial prehistoric species

"Carnivorous mammals evolved from Miacids small pine marten-like insectivores that lived 60 million - 55 million years ago. The miacids split into two lines: Miacidae and Viverravidae. Miacidae gave rise to Arctoidea/Canoidea group (bears and dogs) while Viverravidae gave rise to Aeluroidea/Feloidea group (cats, hyenas, civets, mongooses) around 48 million years ago. The Viverravidae also gave rise to a group called Nimravidae. The Nimravids were cat-like creatures that evolved in parallel with true cats; they are not part of true cat lineage and have left no living descendents."

http://www.messybeast.com/cat-prehistory.htm

"Miacids are an extinct group of mammalian carnivores that gave rise to cats, bears, dogs, skunks, mongooses, hyenas, and all other felids and canids. Relatively small and frequently described as marten-like, miacids were the first wave of mammalian carnivores to evolve 65 million years ago, after an asteroid obliterated the dinosaurs and left numerous ecological niches wide open. Miacids persisted until 33 million years ago. The miacids that survived evolved into the carnivorans we know today -- including the family dog or cat. Carnivorans are sometimes referred to as the most intelligent mammalian group outside of the great apes."

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-miacids.htm

Does this help clear it up at all??


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

This is as bad as the bonsi kitty thing that hit years ago! I can't even believe that's real! She's nuts. Totally nuts! WTF. I'm just shaking my head in disbelief. Signed


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

I knew about this website for a while now,

Glad this place will hopefully shut down!

*Signed*


----------



## MooWolf (May 3, 2010)

Regardless if wolves/dogs evolved from a feline type animal MILLIONS of years ago- they are not considered felines today and cannot breed with any feline type animal.

So in a way, they may be within the same planet with that single "fact" but millions of years don't really count when it is quite obvious in the present time that dogs were bred down from wolves- both of which are considered canines and both of which can breed together and produce fertile offspring.

But thank you for that link. It was interesting 

These ladies are a couple of nuts. These poor dogs (low-no wolfdogs) are paying the price.

MooWolf


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

signed and cross posted.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

MooWolf said:


> Regardless if wolves/dogs evolved from a feline type animal MILLIONS of years ago- they are not considered felines today and cannot breed with any feline type animal.
> 
> So in a way, they may be within the same planet with that single "fact" but millions of years don't really count when it is quite obvious in the present time that dogs were bred down from wolves- both of which are considered canines and both of which can breed together and produce fertile offspring.


I understand that, but the point I was trying to make was that she's a few centuries short of the truth. This was true 55 million years ago but modern dog has next to nothing similar with cats.


----------



## heather_love_pups (Apr 27, 2010)

thats just horrid...i def. am signing!
not only are most the dogs skin and bones...but if you read in the breeding stats, her females are producing a litter every year...those poor girls had pups their first heat and are not allowed a rest in between!!! Ex: one of her females- angel baby was born April 28, 2007 and has whelped 3 litters as of right now!!!
poor animals


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG. She has to be the most idiotic person in the world. 

"Colors

I have been working with wolves my entire life and believe with that experience I have found there are no full wolves that are solid black. To get solid black or white you would have to mix dog with the wolf. 

A wolf has many shades , they have markings to hide in the wild like camouflage. If you study pictures up close you will see they have white or gray on them. A wolf is mainly gray and white, that is why they are called the grey wolf. They are so grey that they seem black. 

There are different stages grey, some are so light they seem white, or so washed out gray they are reddish, but they are never one sold color unless you mix dog with them. Also, wolves are born dark so the mother can hide them easier in the wild, they lighten up as they get older. You don't always really know what color they will be as an adult. A breeder can only guess what color they will be."

^^I have seen MANY pure black wolves and pure white wolves.

This woman is looney tunes.I would call her and talk to her but I might try and kill her through the phone.I might sign her guest book though.lol

I AM SIGNING THAT PETITION!


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Honestly,

Not only do I feel bad for the dogs but I feel bad for her and her children. This woman apparently knows nothing about the animals she's breeding and she lives in a broken down trash heap. It is apparent she cannot afford much of anything, there was a stand in one picture literally duck taped together. Honestly from looking at the pictures my thoughts are she is an animal horder for one, for two she is selling them to try to make money. Plain and simple it's about the money. I feel bad for all involved  I hope this place gets shut down and those animals find some great homes.

!SIGNED!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Honestly from talking to her I really feel she might have some sort of mental illnesses. She really thinks that the goverment gave her those dogs. I think some guy knew she wasn't all there and made all the stuff up so he could unload a bunch of mutts on her, and she just went with it. 

Everyone in my SO's family feels my SIL has some kinda mental illnesses that isnt bad enough to do anything about. She is just normal enough so that you don't think anything is wrong with her until you've known her for awhile. But if some guy had told her all of that and offered her some dogs she would have done the same thing this lady is doing. 

This lady needs to be shut down for the good of the dogs, her kids, and herself. She also needs to go see a doctor. Anyone that believes all the stuff she does has something wrong with her, and i'm not saying that in any way to be rude.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

They switched from TOTW because apparently they added corn to their food with no notification, not even a change to the ingredient list. How can she tell you ask? The food had yellow flakes in it.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> That woman is almost right in her statement that dogs come from cats.
> 
> "Zoologists currently divide carnivorous animals into two groups, or sub-orders. First there are the land-dwelling fissipedes that have independent toes and can walk easily on land. Then there are the aquatic pinnipedes, seals and sea lions, for example, whose limbs have evolved to become flippers for swimming in water.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was all set to paste this information in myself. 

This person is completely nuts, not to mention ignorant, illiterate and delusional! I am totally embarrassed she's in the same state as I am! 

I signed.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have any words to describe this picture, it just completely breaks my heart.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That is just sickening. What are those bright green things on her kankles? Apparently she isn't selling too many $1500.00 dogs.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

UGH - this place is so horrible. Cindi, thank you for posting - this place NEEDS to get shut down... just absolutely disgusting.   

I have a feeling we are going to have a LOT of dogs in rescue soon... what a horrible mess this woman has created.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I read a little more and looked at a few more pictures.

These people are impoverished, ignorant, uneducated people in a very small, low demographic, far West Texas town near the border between Texas and Mexico. El Paso is the nearest major city at almost 90 miles away. This town is in the boondocks.

I pity these people ... both for their ignorance and the obvious lack of opportunities ever presented to them.

That being said, I certainly do not condone the conditions in which these dogs are being kept, bred and raised. However, I am not sure that they would even have an animal control in the area, much less one that would consider anything wrong with what these people are doing. Things are WAY different out in the country, out in the sticks, with regard to how animals are treated.

This is a very sad thing for these dogs. It truly breaks my heart to look at those pictures and think about the sheer filth and poverty under which they are being raised.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> That is just sickening. What are those bright green things on her kankles? Apparently she isn't selling too many $1500.00 dogs.


This is what I thought too while looking at all the pictures...they are selling the pups for 1500 a piece, no health tests or vet care...where the heck is all the money going?? if one female has min 6 pups a year that 9000...so how many dogs do they have there producing pups...3 or more? over 30 grand (probably way more than that) a year surely could provide a nicer house and yard for that price 

This is just sick that they are doing this to those poor dogs  but also judging from the pics they arent living in much better conditions themselves...surely someone should do a mental evalution on her and take the dogs away.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Way more then 3, i seen one pic where i counted 15 animals in the one pic alone, and that wasnt showing theyre whitish colored animals i know they have, so theres no telling how many exactly are there.


----------



## suzieque (Oct 29, 2009)

In the last picture, the dogs look exactly like a dog that goes to my dog park, but they call her a husky/border collie. I feel so bad for the dogs...


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

there also appears to be kids in some of the pics... from what I gathered they're living in a semi truck with living quarters or a trailer, the yard is a disaster, the woman has obvious mental issues, the dogs are living in deplorable conditions... the dogs AND kids should be removed from that home and she needs help.

I think the green things on her legs are bandages. I suspect she either has a staph infection (probably started from flea bites) or a circulation issue which causes her veins to ulcerate and weep.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Okay I *may* be having too much fun with this but I literally cracked up at this:
> 
> 
> 
> No wolves for Jewish people then?



ROFL


Signing now.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

That...Grr have to hold my tongue! 

Just sickening how does someone like THAT get away with stuff like this!? I read most of the website and it is just like she spewed out the most ridiculous thing she could think of. I can't believe people would even fall for this kind of thing. 

My mother who knows like zip about dogs even scoffed at some of the things that is written on there. 

Signed


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

Forget about the ASPCA, someone needs to call CPS. It's not that I don't care about the dogs, but let's be honest here, in an area like that I seriously doubt animal control will even drive by. CPS will go there, and OMG, they need to. There is no way those kids are being properly taken care of. And then, hopefully, CPS will get the AC to take over the dogs. I just think that trying to get AC in there is going about it the wrong way, and may take way too long. Those kids and dogs need out of there TODAY.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some people been checking into everything already and found out that Sierra Blaca does not even have a animal control located there.


----------



## MooWolf (May 3, 2010)

Cindy,

Great. No Animal Control.

And to Dog Shrink! Sorry, that was my misunderstanding, lol 

MooWolf


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Cindy23323 said:


> Some people been checking into everything already and found out that Sierra Blaca does not even have a animal control located there.


The towns population is 533... in a county of about 3,200 population, 1 person per square mile.

Not going to be a lot of city or county services there.

We are talking boon docks, BFE. middle of nowhere...

That's why I'm wondering just who this petition is supposed to convince?

The only authorities that would do anything might be the state authorites.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

In towns that small in Texas, issues are usually deferred to county law enforcement or to the state police. Being that this is rural Texas, most likely the best agency to contact would be Hudspeth County.

I'll see what I can find out.

ETA: I've contacted the county sheriff's dept. and am waiting on a call back. I've also sent them an email with an explanation of concern and a link to the site.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Just for perspective for those wondering just how much they breed, if you go to their available pages they had 7 litters born just in march and april.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

TxRider said:


> We are talking boon docks, BFE. middle of nowhere...


hahaha kind of reminds me of a line from "with out a paddle" somewhere between BFE and My you got a purty mouth ... sorry Had to go there 

As far as the staph or vein thing, well that's just... ewwwww. And 7 litters in 2 months, that's just sick. What are they eating? Eachother? Who's bying these dogs?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't want to be a downer or anything, but do these online petitions actually work?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

is somebody contacting CPS on these people? the pictures alone show absolutely horrid living conditions for the people, not to mention the dogs.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Its early and havent had my first cup of coffee so I'm going to blame that on this stupid question I'm about to ask, but whats CPS?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Child Protection Services (I am pretty sure )


----------



## Movado (May 15, 2007)

Yes, CPS is Child Protection Services. I cannot imagine those children are being cared for any better than those dogs are. 

They are feeding the dogs cat food and dog food mixed together. She also says when feeding the babies to use the cat formula first.  

I am signing the petition, as well as my friends and family.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

infiniti said:


> In towns that small in Texas, issues are usually deferred to county law enforcement or to the state police. Being that this is rural Texas, most likely the best agency to contact would be Hudspeth County.
> 
> I'll see what I can find out.
> 
> ETA: I've contacted the county sheriff's dept. and am waiting on a call back. I've also sent them an email with an explanation of concern and a link to the site.


Yup it's about as rural as Texas gets, about a 4500 square mile county with only 3200 people in it out in true west Texas desert.

I would be surprised if the county sheriff does anything. Some of the state animal laws don't even apply in counties with that sparse a population.

Good luck.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

TxRider said:


> Yup it's about as rural as Texas gets, about a 4500 square mile county with only 3200 people in it out in true west Texas desert.
> 
> I would be surprised if the county sheriff does anything. Some of the state animal laws don't even apply in counties with that sparse a population.
> 
> Good luck.


Yep, I would be surprised if I even get contacted back to tell the truth. 

I live in Dallas now, but my whole family is from small towns in Central Texas. And even they aren't as backwoods as West Texas gets, know what I mean?

When we start looking at VERY rural areas of the south and southwest, animals are just that --- animals, and they aren't regarded with much concern or consideration, as horrible as that is for most of us who dwell in much more civilized societies to try to understand.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Yep, I would be surprised if I even get contacted back to tell the truth.
> 
> I live in Dallas now, but my whole family is from small towns in Central Texas. And even they aren't as backwoods as West Texas gets, know what I mean?
> 
> When we start looking at VERY rural areas of the south and southwest, animals are just that --- animals, and they aren't regarded with much concern or consideration, as horrible as that is for most of us who dwell in much more civilized societies to try to understand.


Yup, if the place gets shut down by the county sheriff, the dogs are as likely to just get a bullet as anything else.

The only way I could see it working out is a rescue going down there and talking to the sheriff and country judge or JP and be ready and willing to take the dogs in wit transport. That way all the sheriff has to do is show up to make sure nobody gets hurt.


----------



## bogusposts (Jul 24, 2012)

So I dont know exactly what has happened with all of you on here. I agree that doesnt look the best with pictures. I did visit them they are very crazy but they do care for the animals. I in fact contacted Texas Fish and Wildlife. they have been out there and also have done DNA testing. The results came back saying there is partial wolf in these wolfdogs. They did a complete investigation and cleared them as far as humane living contidtions. So if anyone would like to contact them just email they are very helpfull.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

What the FFfff?!!! The site says they sold a full content wolf to a Day Care Centre?!!!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. Dire wolves!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know how I didn't see this last year. I love wolves, anything to do with a wolf I love. I have books on them, watch programs on them, read about them any time I can. I'm not an expert, but I think I know a lot. This woman? Holy macrol, how wrong she is about everything! And her spelling is horrible; those poor animals living like that. And wolves stem from felines? Or they don't need that much exercise? There aren't black and white ones (ah...what happened to the Arctic Wolf, they're white). So many facts are so wrong in that website and the poor people that actually believe they're getting a wolf and believing this woman.

Oh darn, it says the petition is closed. Well if there's another one, count me in!


----------

